# Not pets but adorable little birds.



## Warrigal (Jul 4, 2019)

These are blue wrens. They were once relatively common in Sydney suburbs but no longer.
I miss them very much.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 4, 2019)

Precious little beings, they are. Same cute little builds as the chickadees.

and...

one must play


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 4, 2019)

The blue one is Vincent, not Vera.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 4, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> The blue one is Vincent, not Vera.



I knew I'd pick the wrong gender...had a 50/50 chance at being right

no comment on Vincent's eye shadow


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2019)

They are surely cute, wish I had them in my mixture of birds here...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> These are blue wrens. They were once relatively common in Sydney suburbs but no longer.
> I miss them very much.


They are adorable!  We have them here.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 11, 2019)

Just found another adorable little bird.
This pink robin is native to SE Australia, in particular Tasmania.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 11, 2019)

I like the hummingbirds.......


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 11, 2019)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 72361
> 
> I like the hummingbirds.......


We don't have hummingbirds but we do have larger honey eaters.


----------

